
World’s First ‘Fly and Drive’ Car to Make Miami Debut - csomar
https://miami.cbslocal.com/2019/12/03/worlds-first-fly-drive-car-miami-debut/
======
kozak
It is neither the first (I see such concepts popping up here and there every
few years since my childhood), nor a good idea at all. Constraints on a good
driving machine and a decent flying machine are simply too different for this
to be practical.

